# Resident Evil 0: HD Remaster (It's Happening!)



## Nemesis (May 26, 2015)

> Resident Evil Zero HD Remaster will launch on PlayStation 4, PlayStation 3, Xbox One, Xbox 360 and PC in early 2016, Capcom revealed today.
> 
> The announcement, spotted via Dengeki Online, doesn’t detail pricing information, editions or launch information for regions other than Japan. Hints of its existence surfaced in December when a Biohazard Zero game icon appeared on Capcom's Japanese site.
> 
> ...



Not the one I wanted but if this is a sign of things to come then can't fault Capcom


----------



## Xiammes (May 26, 2015)

I can't wait, I really liked RE0 and have been wanting to replay it.

>2016

Good thing I wasn't in a rush.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 26, 2015)

OH YES, I've been waiting for this since 2002.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2015)

One of my favorite RE games with a partner system that adds to the horror element rather than detract from it. Also with 2 protagonists that should be in another fucking game already.

Queue krory senselessly bitching about Rebecca that would make Mikami proud in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Xiammes (May 26, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> One of my favorite RE games with a partner system that adds to the horror element rather than detract from it. Also with 2 protagonists that should be in another fucking game already.
> 
> Queue krory senselessly bitching about Rebecca that would make Mikami proud in 3, 2, 1...



I just thought about something, you think they would add co-op to the main story or leach hunter mode? I'd imagine it would have been hard for the GC and Wii, but it should be possible now.

Would be interesting to see speed runs with two people.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 26, 2015)

>I liked RE 0 

jesus christ guys I love you all but no


----------



## Sauce (May 26, 2015)

Finally, this is my favorite fucking Resident Evil!


----------



## Nemesis (May 26, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> One of my favorite RE games with a partner system that adds to the horror element rather than detract from it. Also with 2 protagonists that should be in another fucking game already.



I agree Rebecca does need to be in a new game, she, Billy and Carlos (From RE3) have potential BSAA agents written all over them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2015)

Second straight remake from the gamecube not on the WiiU.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 27, 2015)

RE0 is the dark horse of the series. Some hated it, most liked it. This partner system in RE0 was later revamped for RE5 purpose.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2015)

The only thing interesting and unique in RE0 was Rebecca's retcon.

Oh wait, that was neither. 

Though the interesting tidbit to take away from all of this is Capcom saying they'll be pursuing more HD Remasters.


----------



## Xiammes (May 29, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Though the interesting tidbit to take away from all of this is Capcom saying they'll be pursuing more HD Remasters.



Dragons Dogma Remaster, a game that actually needs it.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 30, 2015)

I could see Onimusha being remastered

Please


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 30, 2015)

Jon Snow said:


> I could see Onimusha being remastered
> 
> Please



I would buy that.


----------



## Ranking (Jun 7, 2015)

The Wii port or "Archive" version was fine.

I would far rather see a remaster of Resident Evil 2.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 8, 2015)

Ranking said:


> The Wii port or "Archive" version was fine.
> 
> I would far rather see a remaster of Resident Evil 2.



You mean remake, a remaster of RE2 would look pretty awful.

I hoping these remasters give capcom the money it needs to pursue a RE2 remake.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> You mean remake, a remaster of RE2 would look pretty awful.
> 
> I hoping these remasters give capcom the money it needs to pursue a RE2 remake.



Same here, either as a standalone or as an overstretching arc that includes the remake of 3 included.  Where to get a full 100% completion you need to do Jill first half. Clare A Leon B and Jill second half (Since Clare A has infected Sherry I believe that is most Canon way of doing RE2).

Plus added detail to areas in both RE2 and RE3 parts of the game. 

I know it won't happen that way since be more profitable to keep them apart but I can dream


----------



## Sauce (Jun 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Z8UEVl9oMnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ranking (Jun 9, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> You mean remake, a remaster of RE2 would look pretty awful.
> 
> I hoping these remasters give capcom the money it needs to pursue a RE2 remake.



A remaster is the remake of a remake or is it just slight adjustments to a game as opposed to an entire overhaul? I don't know what this term means.

Also, I'm fairly positive RE 1 sold very well. (the recent "remaster") I think a lot of people dislike Resident Evil 0, though. I can't imagine it selling all that well. I did think that Resident Evil 1 probably would not either considering this is the 3rd time they've made released the game. Shows how much I know. \o/


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2015)

Resident Evil 4 was re-released like five times and sold wonderfully every time - REmake is the only competition for the best RE game against RE4 for many, so it's no surprised REmake sold as well as it did.

I didn't think RE0 was that big of a deal but admittedly venturing out, it WAS very popular - and hugely demanded after REmake.


----------



## Ranking (Jun 9, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Resident Evil 4 was re-released like five times and sold wonderfully every time - REmake is the only competition for the best RE game against RE4 for many, so it's no surprised REmake sold as well as it did.
> 
> I didn't think RE0 was that big of a deal but admittedly venturing out, it WAS very popular - and hugely demanded after REmake.



Resident Evil 1 broke a record for digital sales as a Capcom title.

However, the original remake actually did rather poor and it is thought that its poor sales potentially caused the series turn to action oriented gameplay.It declined to 1.35 million as opposed to past entries that accumulated sales of 2.75 million, 5 million and 3.5 million.  Maybe the reverse is occurring now? The long wait for an old school Resident Evil game is causing high sales?

Also, you forget the Archive entry of Resident Evil 0 that was universally accepted as a bad port. The only reason I can see them venturing back to its territory is to remedy their mistake, really. If they want to test the old school waters, they should try another game.

EDIT: The fact that I can't post links is mad gay.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2015)

Which doesn't make a heck of a lot of sense since Resident Evil 4 only amounted to roughly one and a half million sales on the GameCube, then two million on PS2. It's Capcom's regularly poor expectations, having no real reason behind their sales numbers - like when they expected near-Call of Duty numbers out of Resident Evil 6.

Nevermind numbers are skewed - CODE: Veronica's 3.7 sales comes from its Dreamcast, PS2, and the HD Collection. Resident Evil 2 and 3's sales come from one of the biggest, most popular consoles of all time whereas RE4 and REmake were on one of the lowest-selling consoles.

Also, no one really knows the specifics of Capcom's exclusivity deal with Nintendo. Some of it could've just been time, but yes, the renewed interest in survival horror helped.

Sales aside though, my original point still stands - from both a fan opinion standpoint AND critic reviews, REmake was in league for the best alongside RE4.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 9, 2015)

Ranking said:


> A remaster is the remake of a remake or is it just slight adjustments to a game as opposed to an entire overhaul? I don't know what this term means.



A remaster is just porting something so it plays/looks nice for current day standards. Resident Evil 1 for the gamecube was a remake, the game got remastered for current gen consoles.



> Also, I'm fairly positive RE 1 sold very well. (the recent "remaster") I think a lot of people dislike Resident Evil 0, though. I can't imagine it selling all that well. I did think that Resident Evil 1 probably would not either considering this is the 3rd time they've made released the game. Shows how much I know. \o/



REmake is capcoms best selling digital title in history, of course it sold well. Resident Evil 0 doesn't have as big of a fanbase, but its the first time many people will get to play it, which was a big contributing factor to REmakes success, the game never say play outside of the Gamecube and wii games, and people who played it on emulators.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2015)

The only thing RE0 taught me is that buddy systems in a single-player campaign needs to have second player control online or otherwise to distract you from the games many other flaws.

I'd rather an RE5 and 6 in a bundle package for next gen than worser partner commands A.I. than the two RE games I just mentioned. Capcom better give 0 some motherfucking polish. Mama ain't raise no fool.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 9, 2015)

I prefer bad partners than playing RE5 and 6 ever again.


----------



## PowerStone (Jun 29, 2015)

RE2 needs a remake! Why does the first one get a remake of a remake!?!? I still bought it though..

Anyway, A RE0 remake sounds cool.. but i already have too much pre orders!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2015)

> Why does the first one get a remake of a remake!?!?



Because it's not a remake of a remake. That's retarded.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GjxDCK56E0M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gDZBRhjy_ME[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2015)

Wait a minute, how many Resident Evil remastered games do we have today? Im confused. Is this different than the Resident Evil HD?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 12, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wait a minute, how many Resident Evil remastered games do we have today? Im confused. Is this different than the Resident Evil HD?



Resident Evil Code Veronica had a updated port on the ps2 and hd remaster for ps3/360
Resident Evil 1 had a remake for the gamecube.
Resident Evil 4 has had several ports and HD remasters
Resident Evil 1 remake had a remaster ported to ps4/ps3/360/xbone
Resident Evil 0 is getting the same treatment


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2015)

Whats the title of the anime on your avatar, Xiammes?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 12, 2015)

Kill la Kill              .


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]G7XWWJeLXro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 1, 2015)

You know I wouldn't mind if RE4 got another re-release this time for the PS4/Xbox One based on that latest PC release with 60fps and stuff.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2015)

holy shit wesker mode 

and that clip of Billy going "oh, so you're with STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS?" 

like da fuck? 

somehow the remaster illuminating everything makes it seem less scary

maybe if i turn down the brightness settings it will give off the same creepiness of the original


----------

